# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  VirusInfo,  с Днем рождения :)

## Rene-gad

Всех основателей и участников проекта поздравляю с 5-летним Юбилеем портала.
Так держать  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Экселенц

Присоединяюсь к поздравлению, желаю всего доброго, удач и всяческих благ умным, добрым и отзывчивым людям, делающим это бескорыстное и, не побоюсь этого слова, благородное дело!  :Clapping:

----------


## PavelA

Ура-а-а-а!!! Столько "темного" свалилось в жизни, а тут такое ясное и радостное событие.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

уряяяяяя!!!! С юбилеем всех!

----------


## Kuzz

Поздравляю всех!!!
VI - одно из немногих мест в и-нете где всегда приятно быть.

----------


## koksinator

Присоединяююсь к поздравлениям.




> Поздравляю всех!!!
> VI - одно из немногих мест в и-нете где всегда приятно быть.


Добавлю - И всегда можно расчитывать на помощь.
Спасибо большое что вы есть.

----------


## SDA

С юбилеем всех! 
 :Beer:

----------


## MedvedD

Поздравлям! Отдельное спасибо счастливым родителям  :Wink:

----------


## Shu_b

Ура! С юбилеем всех!

----------


## Макcим

Поздравляю всех!

----------


## SuperBrat

Юбилей это хорошо, юбилей это здорово! Поздравляю!

----------


## light59

Поздравляю  :Smiley:  :Beer:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Уряяя!!! С праздником! Пьёмс  :Smiley:

----------


## Гриша

Всех с праздником!

----------


## kps

Поздравляю всех с юбилеем!

----------


## Iceman

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! ;-) Крайне важное и нужное дело! Да и просто интересно :-)) Опять же, с хорошими людьми всегда приятно поболтать %-))  Удач! Успехов! Дальнейшего развития!

----------


## priv8v

Поздравляю сей уютный интернет-портал и всех его участников!!!

----------


## pig

Вот оно и состоялось  :Smiley:

----------


## ISO

Всех касающихся :Smiley:  с праздником. Удачи и всех благ!

----------


## DVi

Ура! С праздником!

----------


## PRODUMAN

Поздравляю!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Arkadiy

Поздравляю всех участников с праздником!  :Smiley:

----------


## Kacnep

Здравствуйте.
Всех с этим событием трям!!! Но чё, простите, этот мужчина без растительности на голове, но с весёлым колпаком говорит???
Что нельзя на русском этот текст продублировать?Мыж вроде интернациолисты.Или как?

----------


## GRom

Kampai!  :Beer:

----------


## mike 1

Всех поздравляю с 10-летним Юбилеем портала VirusInfo!  :Beer:

----------


## Макcим

С прошедшим всех!

----------

